# Solved: Can't connect to router's admin page (timeout)



## Eskapism (Oct 2, 2010)

For about a month or two now, I've not been able to connect to my router's admin page @ 192.168.1.1
I am using a D-Link DSL-2680 router.

Whenever I go to connect to 192.168.1.1 in my Web Browser, it just sits there trying to connect and does nothing. But eventually after some minutes I get the error: 'This web page is not available
The web page at http://192.168.1.1/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): Unknown error.' Here is a screenshot:









I tried pressing the reset button on the back of my router, but it would just sit there with the green power LED and another green LED just flashing constantly (I assume this is the ethernet 1 cable LED) and this happens for more than 10 minutes.

All I want to do is just port forward my game servers again without the use of Hamachi or other programs :L

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What browser, and have you tried another one?

Are you trying to do a simple reset (restart) or a reset to factory default settings?


----------



## Eskapism (Oct 2, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> What browser, and have you tried another one?
> 
> Are you trying to do a simple reset (restart) or a reset to factory default settings?


I know it's nothing to do with the browser as I've used internet explorer and chrome to connect to it, and neither worked.
But I already had tried a reset and it would just hang for like 10 minutes, but I decided to try resetting it one more time and it was still hanging doing nothing so I decided to turn it off and on again. Now I can connect to the router admin page! 

Happy days! Thanks for the reply though


----------

